# Getting another lathe



## joebiplane (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi Guys,
I am picking up a fairly old Craftsman 12" lathe   ( my first Atlas) that Itook on trade on one of my refurbed South Bends.  Where is the craftsman "Model " number located ?   It is stored  way back in the corner of an auto repair shop and we will be moving everything out of the way to pick it up this week.   Only damage is the right end Leadscrew bearing block that has been replaced with a home made piece.   Is there a way to learn the age of these lathes like southbends.  I will be wanting to upgrade it with a QCGB  if that is possible  so you will be hearing from me on the Atlas forum again.
joe


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 25, 2012)

Joe,

The Craftsman (Atlas) 12" machines were built from sometime in 1936 through 06 March 1981.  Up to a date in either 1957 or 1958 (no one seems to have a 1958 Craftsman Power Tools catalog to settle the year), the ways were 3/8" thick and the nameplates are on the rear of the bed toward the right (tailstock) end.  From that date until end of production in 1981 the ways are 1/2" thick and the nameplates are on the right end of the bed below the ways.  And also from that date, Atlas (or Clausing) also sold the same machines with Atlas badges and model numbers.

The only way I know of to approximately date a babit bearing headstock model (absent the original sales paperwork) is by comparison to photos and specs in the late 1930's and early 1940's catalogs.  Timken bearing equipped models that still have their original bearings have a date engraved on the bearings.  The date is actually the bearing inspection date but can be assumed to be within a month or two of the machine finish date.  The 1/2" bed models have a casting date cast into the rear face of the bed casting.  However, on my Atlas 3996 (made 1980), the date cannot be read.

If the nameplate is missing, the model can be roughly determined by comparing the machine's characteristics to those listed or shown in photographs in the catalogs.  For example (assuming of course that the machine hasn't been modified or upgraded since production), power cross-feed or not, bed thickness, headstock casting shape, lead-screw diameter, bearing type, tailstock part number, belt and gear cover shape, etc.

Very early machines were sold incomplete with some of what today we would assume would be present available as extra cost options, such as the carriage, lead screw and carriage drive gearing and other components, belt guards, etc.  No one seems to know what model numbers those machines carry.

From 1936 or 37 to 1951, there were 12 models sold relatively complete that I know of.  However, two or sometimes three models would be available in a given year.  So the model number sequence from 101.07360 to 101.07403 is not strictly chronological.  And to add further confusion, the model number up through 101.07403 does not specify the bed length.  For that, you had to refer back to the Sears catalog number.  From 1951 on, the model number also specifies the bed length (except for the 101.07403 which remained in production through 1957).

There is a QCGB first produced 1951 that will fit all 12 early models.  And a later one that only fits the 1/2" bed machines.  Many of the parts in the two models are the same but the main castings are not.  The two can be identified from photographs by the shape of the handles on the selector levers (if the handles are original to the box).

Robert D.


----------



## dennis98277 (Nov 25, 2012)

I had traded a dewalt miter saw for the last model in the 109 and it was my very first piece of equipment 4 mo ago. Haven't got to use it yet, pluged it in and got a lot of vibration and movement in the shaft so not knowing anything about it I decided to tear it down completely and to restore it to original. Lucky enough eBay has a lot of parts so I am ordering a new shaft and berrings for just a little over $100. So far I have found complete restored unit for  less then $500 so I have my winter project.


----------



## BluCab (Nov 28, 2012)

My 12" Craftsman 101.07403 has the model number on the back side of the ways casting. The bearings and races have a 1947 date on them. There is also a serial number stamped on the top of the front ways at the far left corner.


----------



## joebiplane (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok ...Picked up the lathe today and number on the beautiful plaque on the rear of the bed ( actually the prettiest thing on the machine...lol)  is   *101.07383*  The ways are 3/8" and I neeed the bearing block on the right end of the lead screw...  The correct one...how can i tell what the orig looked like ???

I do love the origional Blue and it will be refinished wit hammerite  Blue with Black mixed in to get the righe shadeof blue

other than that it is in fine shape and can't feel any " edges" int the ways wher the saddle runs   so wear is minimal.

If I find a QCGB  I assume I will need a different Lead screw.   this machine does not have cross feed and uses the half nut for longatudinal feed  so probably not worth spending for the QCGB anyway...

 It will make someone a fine home shop unit when it is re-done


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 29, 2012)

Joe,

On the lead screw and QCGB, no.  My understanding is that to install a QCGB on a 101.0738x you will need to shorten the existing screw.  But unfortunately, I don't know by how much.  The only installation instructions for a QCGB that I know the whereabouts of are for the post-1958 12" models.  And on those, both the Change Gear and the Quick Change models used the same screw.

Robert D.


----------

